# أعجب ماكينة شفتها إضحك معايا بس إبداع بجد



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وانا اتصفح النت وجدت هذا الفيلم لماكينه لا أعلم ماذا أسميها ممكن نسميها 
HCR

يعني هاند كنترولد روتر

بصراحه عجبتني الفكره جدا 

ولا ماك3 ولا آرت كام ولا وجع دماغ حاجه ببلاش كده

شوف اضحك معايا وتمتع وكما قال المثل الحاجه أم الاختراع فعلا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7OH-Q2Vl6Y&NR=1


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة ماكينه جميلة بس بطيئة


----------



## zamalkawi (16 أكتوبر 2010)

عفوا، لم أر ما يضحك في الماكينة
هي وسيلة كنترول لها مميزات وعيوب ككل شيء في الدنيا، ولكنها لا تدعو للضحك من وجهة نظري
ربما أكون كئيبا، ولكن هذا رأيي


----------



## khaled farag (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا جماعة دى ماكينة البانتوجراف Pantograph و هيا قديمة جداً و بتستخدم من زماااااان
فى مجالات كتير و للإنتاج بيكون فى مجموعة رؤس و دليل واحد و بتستخدم فى الأويما و أسطمبات السبائك و النحاس و فى منها لتكبير أو تصغير الموديل ( الدليل )


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مش عارف ليه الناس بتعتقد دائما أن الضحك من علامات السخرية والاستهزاء مع إن الضحك كثيرا ما يكون من علامات الإعجاب أو الاندهاش وأحيانا يكون من علامات الغضب

كما قال سيدنا كعب ابن مالك عندما تخلف عن الغزوة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال

فنظر إلي رسول الله وتبسم تبسم المغضب (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

وقال الله عن نبيه سليمان وقصته مع النمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فتبسم ضاحكا من قولها 

وسمعت شيخا يقول وضح الله أنه كان ضاحكا وليس غاضبا لأن التبسم قد يكون من علامات الفرح وقد يكون من علامات الغضب


----------



## kly73 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله قيك اخي طارق


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شوف الاجمل اخى طارق
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETgPqFHZLgY&feature=related


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

وكمان ده
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCl1cjCj0Ag&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (27 أكتوبر 2010)

فكره راعه ولكن مشواااااااااااااار لما اكمل انتج المشغوله الله يعينه الي شغال عليها


----------



## مهاجر (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي طارق على هذا النقل المميز


----------



## حوريه الارض (30 نوفمبر 2010)

دى جميله جدااا بس استخدامها قديم شويه
بس فكرتها بسيطه وسهله كتييير
شكرا عالفيديووهاات


----------



## م. ناجي أحمد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

هذي ماكنة نسخ شبيهة بماكنة نسخ المفاتيح


----------



## يحيى يحيى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ زملكاوي ابتسامك قي وجة اخسك صدقة


----------



## أبو مدنى (6 أبريل 2011)

فكره رائعه جدا


----------



## حسن-12 (6 أبريل 2011)

هذه الأمور التي تتعجب منها هي أهم مبدأ للقوة الصناعية لايزال معمولا به لحد الآن وحتي في أدق التفاصيل أعني في ذلك إنتاج قوالب دقيقة للعملة النقدية المعدنية وذلك بعد دراسة جيدة للخلائط المقولبة للمعادنبالإعتماد علي مبدأ الضغط الهيدروليكي وهي أي هذه الآلة تجسد مبدأ بنيت علي وتبني قوة الدول في الإنتاج إنطلاقا من المحاكاة وهذا المبدأ تعلمناه في تصغير خرائط الجغرافيا لكن لم نستفد منه بالقدرالذي استفادوا منه هم..وليس مدعاة للتعجب أو الضحك بقدرما هو مدعاة لمراجعة معمقة لهذه المبادئ البسيطة لكن الفعالة


----------

